# X won't even start with new ati-drivers

## lesshaste

I have a MSI RS480M2 motherboard with Xpress 200 graphics on AMD64.  I emerged the latest ati drivers and ran fglrxconfig.  X won't even start with this driver saying

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

I can get the system to work up to a fashion with the "vesa" drivers.

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?  Notice that in the X logs there are some interesting looking warnings.

Raphael

Info to follow:

 emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6

.12-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X1

1/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://www.

mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http:

//ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X Xaw3d alsa artworkextra avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts boo

tsplash cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdr eds encode esd fam font-server foomaticdb f

ortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imlib ipv6 irc jabber jpeg kde 

lzw lzw-tiff mozilla mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl offensive ogg oggvorbis openg

l oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline rss samba sdl spell ssl t

cpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales vorbis xml2 

xpm xv yahoo zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

------------------------------------------------------------

xorg.conf file without comment lines (to save space)

------------------------------------------------------------

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

-----------------------------------

And finally... the X log

----------------------------------

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.15

Release Date: 16 July 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.15

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r7 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lesshaste 2.6.12-gentoo-r7 #1 Tue Aug 2 19:28:40 BST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 03 August 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  4 13:02:58 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi

/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5950 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1002,437a card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1002,4379 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4374 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4375 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4373 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4372 card 1462,7141 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4376 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,4377 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4371 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:14:5: chip 1002,4370 card 1462,7093 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5954 card 1462,7141 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1462,093c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1462,093d rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5954) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xfddf0000/16, I/O @ 0xef00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x00004100 from 0x00004120 to 0x000040ff

(EE) end of block range 0x20000000 < begin 0xe0000000

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfe7f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfdcff000 - 0xfdcff0f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02a3f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02f1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfddf0000 - 0xfddffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de80 (0x81) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000e000 (0x101) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f310 (0x11) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x00000410 (0x11) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000f500 - 0x0000f510 (0x11) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f600 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f700 - 0x0000f700 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f800 - 0x0000f800 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f900 - 0x0000f900 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa10 (0x11) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000f000 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004100 - 0x000040ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfe7f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfdcff000 - 0xfdcff0f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02a3f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02f1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfddf0000 - 0xfddffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de80 (0x81) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000e000 (0x101) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f310 (0x11) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x00000410 (0x11) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000f500 - 0x0000f510 (0x11) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f600 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f700 - 0x0000f700 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f800 - 0x0000f800 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f900 - 0x0000f900 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa10 (0x11) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000f000 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004100 - 0x000040ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfe7f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfdcff000 - 0xfdcff0f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290f0 (0xf1) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02a3f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02f1f0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xfddf0000 - 0xfddffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de80 (0x81) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000e000 (0x101) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f310 (0x11) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x00000410 (0x11) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f500 - 0x0000f510 (0x11) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f600 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000f700 - 0x0000f700 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000f800 - 0x0000f800 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000f900 - 0x0000f900 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa10 (0x11) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe00 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000f000 (0x101) IX[B](B)

        [33] -1 0       0x00004100 - 0x000040ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

----------

## Venceremos

Did you run opengl-update ati??

*EDIT*

Seems like it's a bigger problem. Take a look at this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304540.html

----------

## lesshaste

Sadly that makes no difference.

I have looked at the link but this problem is quite specific so started a new thread.

Raphael

----------

## lesshaste

Also, notice the Xpress 200 is not even mentioned in the X log. This is completely different from when the vesa driver is used for example where you get

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480)"

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON Xpress 200G Series

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON Xpress 200G Series

The ati-drivers Changelog insists that xpress 200 support has been added but I can see no sign of it. Any ideas or shall I submit a bug report?

Raphael

----------

## lesshaste

It turns out that 2 things need to be done.

One is that you can't use the latest ati-drivers for xpress 200. You have to use 8.13.4 NOT 8.14.13-r2.

Secondly it won't work unless you use X 6.8.2.  6.8.99.15 is NOT supported.

fglrx works great now  :Smile: 

Raphael

----------

## RR64

 *lesshaste wrote:*   

> It turns out that 2 things need to be done.
> 
> One is that you can't use the latest ati-drivers for xpress 200. You have to use 8.13.4 NOT 8.14.13-r2.
> 
> Secondly it won't work unless you use X 6.8.2.  6.8.99.15 is NOT supported.
> ...

 

What do you mean by that?  I HAD my x working until I tried a patch for 2.6.12-r6 to get 3d acceleration working with my zv6000 laptop (xpress 200m ati card).  Its a patch for 8.14.13-r1 which others have reported to work.  How exactly did you get it to work?

----------

## lesshaste

I am not sure really where to go from without just repeating myself.  On the msi rs480m2 motherboard with integrated xpress 200 graphics chipset everything works perfectly as long as you use X 6.8.2 and ATI drivers 8.13.x NOT 8.14.y.  If you are trying ATI drivers 8.14.13-r1 then that is not something I have got to work.  The process of getting the setup I mention working is very simple. Just run "fglrxconfg" and accept the defaults where you don't know the answer.  I am running 2.6.12-r7 and have applied no patches to any of this (other than the ones that come automatically with portage).

You chipset/setup may be different in some crucial way to mine so good luck!

Raphael

----------

## RR64

 *lesshaste wrote:*   

> I am not sure really where to go from without just repeating myself.  On the msi rs480m2 motherboard with integrated xpress 200 graphics chipset everything works perfectly as long as you use X 6.8.2 and ATI drivers 8.13.x NOT 8.14.y.  If you are trying ATI drivers 8.14.13-r1 then that is not something I have got to work.  The process of getting the setup I mention working is very simple. Just run "fglrxconfg" and accept the defaults where you don't know the answer.  I am running 2.6.12-r7 and have applied no patches to any of this (other than the ones that come automatically with portage).
> 
> You chipset/setup may be different in some crucial way to mine so good luck!
> 
> Raphael

 

Thanks for the reply Raphael!

Well, after some research, I learned that X itself has versions.  Your post finally all made sense after that (maybe not all, but thats more of my knowledge base not your explaining  :Wink:  ).  Heres my X info after doing a emerge -pv xorg-x11 after an emerge sync:  x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2    

Rewind back to this morning.  After the driver with built in patches was done compiling, I ran #opengl-update ati   and then tried to #fglrxconfig  which returned a "no command" or bash: ......., cant remember right now.  X wouldnt start for the life of me.  I was getting the same "no screens found" error.  I played with xorg.conf for a few hours and threw in the towel.  Re-emerged a hard masked ati-drivers-8.13.3 and my X worked again.   Also, the patch seems to have been configured for a X86_64 kernel config whlle I have the AMD64 selection being used.  Could that be the reason why the patch doesnt work?

So just to confirm, your 3d acceration is working properly?  Would you mind posting up glxgears and fglxrgears (I think that was the command) results?

Appreciate the help, I'm just one of a long list of HP zv6000 gentoo/linux users trying to get 3d working  :Sad: .

----------

